# Coolant question.....



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

today i felt like checkin my coolant level to see if i need to add some and as i pulled the yellow coolant dipstick out, near the bottom there was this brown chunky stuff stuck to the stick itself. this has kinda got me thinkin bout what it could be? anyone have anyidea but also found out that my coolant level is low so i need to add some to the goat. since im new to this, can anyone tell me what i need to add and how much i need to add if my current coolant level is just at the bottom of the dipstick?

thanx guys for any input
:seeya:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

As discussed many times previous (archives) the "gunk" is a sealant/rust inhibitor that is added at factory to aid in lubricating internal working parts and plug any small pinhole type holes that may occur. This product will settle at the bottom of the radiator and you'll see some residue on the dipstick. 

Many misdiagnose this as gunk, panic and flush the system. To determine the fullness of your coolant you will notice on the dipstick a series of holes with an up arrow and down arrow. If the holes on the dipstick have no coolant in it when you pull the stick out then you need to add it not exceeding the down arrow mark. Your coolant should be good for about 150K miles. Keep using DEX-COOL and DO NOT mix regular antifreeze with it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Even though it says its cook for 150K miles, I'm sure it still get acidic over time, and for $20 its worth it to me just to flush it every 2 years.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

thanx guys and yeah JUDGE u were right, i did panic wen i saw it but thanx for the clarification on this guys!!


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

yeah i had the same ****t on my stick to but it was up way higher


----------



## Supra94red (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's what mine looks like. I can smell coolant from the engine bay and figured I'll look around for a leak. I pulled the coolant dipstick and like the rest, was in for a surprise. I'm glad to see that it's "normal".


----------

